# Sunday River Opening Day 10/29/11



## Zand (Oct 29, 2011)

*Date(s) Skied: * Saturday 10/29/11

*Resort or Ski Area: * Sunday River, ME

*Conditions: * Wet PS, Becoming Cloudy, 30s

*Trip Report: *

Pulled into the Barker lot at 9:30 and booted up. Got my ticket at 9:40 and realized the lift was already running, so off I went. Just T2 today, and the snowguns were on till 12:30. Of course, it was in the 30s the whole time so it was like skiing through a waterpark. Couldn't see anything, got SOAKED after 2 runs, and decided to head down to the lodge for a little while to warm up a bit. When I got back up top around noon, the guns were being shut off and things drastically improved. The snow became springlike and turns were fun for the most part. Some weird spots on the traverse back to the midstation, but otherwise the run was great. Some bump lines starting to be formed later on, those should grow with the dense powder coming. The wet snowguns scared an early crowd away, and there weren't any waits for either uploading or downloading at the midstation by 1. 

I see Killington is doing quite well as well... might have to go down there on Halloween.


----------



## LiquidFeet (Oct 29, 2011)

Zand said:


> *Date(s) Skied: * Saturday 10/29/11
> 
> *Resort or Ski Area: * Sunday River, ME
> 
> ...



Thanks for that!


----------



## maineskier69 (Oct 29, 2011)

Looking forward to hitting it tomorrow.
This will be a first.  Day one an October powder day (hopefully)


----------



## Vortex (Nov 3, 2011)

www.bethelcitizen.com/news/story/first-skier-season


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 3, 2011)

Bob R said:


> www.bethelcitizen.com/news/story/first-skier-season



Bob sporting the big smile :beer:


----------



## bvibert (Nov 4, 2011)

Bob R said:


> www.bethelcitizen.com/news/story/first-skier-season



Nice work!


----------



## Nick (Nov 4, 2011)

Zand, I think you win the first TR of the season. What size sweatshirt you got, and ya gotta pick it up at the AZ Summit this year


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 4, 2011)

Bob R said:


> www.bethelcitizen.com/news/story/first-skier-season



Nice!  I'd expect nothing less from the mayor!


----------



## MadPatSki (Nov 17, 2011)

For those who know me, a late TR isn't going to be a surprise.

It's late...way past my bed time too, but someone wanted me to post a TR from Opening Day.

Here it is finally...

Sunday River ME : October 29, 2011 – It’s October so it must be Sunday


----------



## Vortex (Nov 17, 2011)

Youa are a true gentleman and glad to say I have met you and have a new friend.  We did ski powder on Sunday.  :idea:


----------



## MadPatSki (Nov 17, 2011)

Thank you sir. Glad I got to meet you.



Bob R said:


> We did ski powder on Sunday.  :idea:



Don't rub it in ...  

Genuinely happy for you guys...I would just love to have more time to accomplish things, something need to get done (that being said, I'm returning to MTL this weekend, but no skiing planed this time).


----------



## Vortex (Nov 17, 2011)

See you late season.


----------

